# 2001 Bounder Exterior Pits/Rust



## mwdallam (May 30, 2003)

Have dozens of tiny pits showing what appears to be rust on rear wall top to bottom of 2001 Bounder 36K. Fleetwood to date offers no explanation or help.  Anyone with similar problem or ideas on cause or fix?


----------

